# Park Lane race 5-24-12



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Oops was off a day 5-25-12 
Hey just wanted to know becouse this is the last week of races on Friday night, to September and the track may get changed, can we do A and B mains for skinny and fat tire T-Jet. I would like to end the season in a big way, and some of us may want to get there racing fix in. 
Ed


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

we can ask every 1 if they want to do it that way the track will stay the same not changing it ok.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I could go for that if enough people agree


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

A vote would be good as it will be a late night. Let's here what the racers say.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Steelix_70 said:


> Oops was off a day 5-25-12
> Hey just wanted to know becouse this is the last week of races on Friday night, to September and the track may get changed, can we do A and B mains for skinny and fat tire T-Jet. I would like to end the season in a big way, and some of us may want to get there racing fix in.
> Ed


End of season ?


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Just that this is the last Friday night race for three months, the track may get changed, or may not. I know some will race on Sundays but not every one will, I just thought it would be cool to watch 4 cars that are close in times to race, and we may have some great side by side racing, and we would get 16mins more race time. That's all, if not its ok, I'm not trying to start anything. 
Ed


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Ran it past Jake, he's a yes vote.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

yes i have the ok we can race as long as we want on fri. as long we have enough to marshall ok. al if u can bring your stangs for an iroc race if u dont mind ty.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Steelix_70 said:


> Just that this is the last Friday night race for three months, the track may get changed, or may not. I know some will race on Sundays but not every one will, I just thought it would be cool to watch 4 cars that are close in times to race, and we may have some great side by side racing, and we would get 16mins more race time. That's all, if not its ok, I'm not trying to start anything.
> Ed


I vote yes,I just didn't that we weren't racing at the park for 3 months.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I don"t make many fridays but I vote yes. Maybe I just might show up. Pat


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races at hobby shop*

ok guys we might be running 1 min quilafire heats for a and b mains. for skinny and fat tire tjets and if guys stick around we will be runniung an iroc race. see u there.:wave:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

The A-B main format was a nice change for this event, even if it took longer. It was a hoot, as usual. We had a lot of fun with Mike's dad Rich, who was visiting and ran with us. As a veteran racer, he picked up on the layout quickly and pulled out a win in wide-tire class. Beginner's luck, stupid o-ring coming off, dang Nefmeister....I got a million excuses. Nice drive, Rich!

Thanks go out to JoAnn for hosting another season of racing. We look forward to resuming at the end of summer! :wave: 

Al


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Had a great time, yes realy like the A-B mains, was I bit long but did like the more racing. Nice to meet Rich had a fun time, he did show us how slow we are and we need to pick it up the pace. 
Al you just had to much corner speed to keep the tires on, you need to slow down a bit, you just can't go though corners flat out.
Have a good summer I'll see you guy's back in spring. 
Ed


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks, Ed. I need a good driving coach....LOL. Guess I drove the wheels off of it.:thumbsup:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

yes al had tire troubles. and i lost body screw 2 times in wide tire. and rich won wide tire tjets good going rich. and yes i nerfed al again all in fun. zoom til sunday see u there.:wave:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

You will pay.......now where's that hammer......hehe!


----------

